

How to get 4x the performance out of Heroku with Unicorn - moritzplassnig
http://blog.railsonfire.com/2012/05/06/Unicorn-on-Heroku.html

======
instakill
Why did their dynos go up from 1 to 5 in that graph if they're trying to get
more workers per dyno?

~~~
matlock
NewRelic considers every Unicorn Worker to be a separate dyno

